# Homemade Feather Burner?



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone have any pics and tutorials on how to make a homemade feather burner? Or how to make a homemade feather chopper?

Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Home made feather burner is simple. I don't have one any more but I have seen this work. All you need is an old car battery charger and some 2x4 pieces. I use some wire... MIG welding wire worked good... but slightly thicker wire may be better. Make an arrow spinner out of a 2x4 with Marbles. Attach the wire with wood screws to the 2x4 and bend it to the shape you want. To get the correct heat/temperature you may have to mess around with the length of the battery cables, thickness of the wire, and or the length of the wire. 

Yes the 2x4 does start to smolder where the wood screws go into it. I usually use long screws and have the wire away from the 2x4...

I don't have any pics but I hope that this helps...


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

You can make one out of an old train transformer,like a lionel train set.You can adjust the lever to regulate the heat.Just screw each side of the wire to the terminals.


----------



## sharp69 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's the link which I think many have found useful. 

http://www.bambooarrow.com/burner.html


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've used a soldering gun as a burner. took a piece ot copper wire and shaped it to what I wanted and taped the trigger on and slowly rotated the arrow and burned the feather. Ni-cad wire is what you want to use. like the stuff in a toaster


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

sharp69 said:


> Here's the link which I think many have found useful.
> 
> http://www.bambooarrow.com/burner.html


I recently made one on this plan. I had two model train transformers to work with but did not connect direct to the transformer. Not satisfactory. Not enough heat. I was using the ribbon that goes with a Young burner. A battery charger set on 6V worked but got too hot if left on more than a few seconds. I plan to pick up a 2 amp trickle charger and try that. Also will see what happens with the Ni-cad ribbon connected direct to the train transformer.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I made one from a car battery charger that works pretty good. The only problem I had was I kept burning up the wires because my charger was to hot, I ended up having to use a car raido antenna for the wire, works perfect now. I have a train transformer and plan to try it soon.


----------

